# New Glues and Liquid Green Stuff on the GW webiste



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

looks like Games Workshop have released new versions of their glues...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat470007a&rootCatGameStyle=paints-tools

They now have Thick and Thin Super Glue - £4.10 each

Thick and Thin Plastic Glue again for £4.10 each

and a pot of liquid Green Stuff for £2.30 (pot is the same size as paints)

they look handy, god only knows when using plastic glue a thick blob gets onto into an important bit, that you can't get it out properly and you lose detail...

don't know if they are fair prices or not? never really looked into Liquid GS too much.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm always suprised that people don't use brush on glue (like Tamiya's) for platics... Anyways, good to see GW investing in the "craft" side of the hobby.

Phil


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> looks like Games Workshop have released new versions of their glues...
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat470007a&rootCatGameStyle=paints-tools
> 
> ...


The glues are a tad expensive. Considering the glue I buy is about £2 and lasts longer than GW and has more in and in general it's just better. It's Loctite super glue 

The Liquid Green stuff has been out a while (I think the same for the glues to be perfectly honest) and it seems a bit expensive, I'm pretty sure Milliput has their version of soluble Putty and it's been around for a while. Not sure how much though.

EDIT:

Also, nice to see GW using something that works:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Liquid GS has been out a while but is affordable enough and ok to use

The glues are just pricey, revell make really good plastic glue for much cheaper, and I've never been impressed by the GW super glues


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

same opinion as calgar, the GW hobby products are really just marked-up products that are usually WORSE than the cheaper competitors.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have used the gw glues today,yeah i visited a store ! Anyway they are very good,the thin plastic glue is almost certainly contacta professional in my opinon,its got some serious grab to it. normally i wouldnt buy plastic glue as im a superglue with a brush man but i would buy that stuff for delicate stuff and the super glues are brill on resin,didnt test on metal as they had non to glue. paints will be announced next week according to the dude in the store


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So they're only, what, 15 years behind Contacta? :laugh:

And they still over price it, can get 25g (5g more) contacta for £3, easy.

And frankly GW Superglue can only improve. I've been using Loctite for a while with no complaints, but I get the solid bottle with a fairly precision nozzle which is a little expensive. Maybe I'll have a look at it in store.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

the one I use is this one:










At 4$ for 40ml it's pretty hard to beat...

Phil


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

GW is about 15 years behind the rest of the hobby and i use Precision Poly which sells for $5.50 unlike the GW version for $11.00.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I have NEVER used GW glues. Ridiculously overpriced. There are so many options out there, don't pick them!

Waste of bloody money...

CtS (goes a bit mental in his posting)


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

(allow me to channel Jim Miora)

Glue!
Why are we talking about Glue!
Glue!


But seriously, GW tries to get us excited about their crap hobby products when hobbists are begging for damn models to be released. WTF is GW thinking. And next week.......

Paint! 
Why are we be talking about Paint! 
Paint!!!

Why is GW wasting our time with their junk when there are soooo many more better products out there than what they put out.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

so talking with a few of teh guys and gals at my FLGS and we have come to the same conclusion dealing with teh glues

1. its about time 
2. its kinda late now

most of us are already using other brands of glue that work the same and are less expensive..


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not exactly sure why so many of you are so down on new glue and new paint,you moan about the old glue being bad so gw imrpove it and you are still complaining about a product you havent tried or ever will,thats just hating for hatings sake ,i have tried it and its good glue.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I really didn't like the old plastic glue, they all just seemed like bad batches or something, so I pretty much use super glue for everything. However, if one of my friends picks one up before I do, or the next time I need to buy a load of plastics (most likely with the new Eldar) I'll pick one up, especially the thin one with the pin nozzle.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Brought the plastic thin glue today and I dont see why people are complaining. While I do agree the glue is a tad overpriced compared to revler plastic or just random super glue it does work and work well. Usally I avoid plastic glue and just use generic super glue because they take to long to set or fall apart no matter how much I apply but I was quite satisfied with this. Sticks in decent time, not super glue quick but fast enough to move on to something else and it holds, Heck I was able to fix a broken Hyperphase sword and a scarab base with it. 

Overall I'm satisfied with the result and if it wasn'tt so expensive I would probably buy more and use it more but as of now I'm just using it for fiddly plastic.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Not exactly sure why so many of you are so down on new glue and new paint,you moan about the old glue being bad so gw imrpove it and you are still complaining about a product you havent tried or ever will,thats just hating for hatings sake ,i have tried it and its good glue.


I don't have so much of a problem with the product, it's the price they charge for it. Like so much of their hobby stuff, products of equal or better quality are available for much less than GW charge, all you are paying for is the Citadel Miniatures logo.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i agree with norm... the new glue works great( yes i have tryed both my FLGS let us all test some) but i would rather just keep buying the glue i am using now for cheaper price.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Not exactly sure why so many of you are so down on new glue and new paint,you moan about the old glue being bad so gw imrpove it and you are still complaining about a product you havent tried or ever will,thats just hating for hatings sake ,i have tried it and its good glue.


I'm pleased they've changed the packaging for the plastic glue. I haven't tried it, but I've always felt GW's plastic glue was better than most others I've tried, especially compared to Army Painters that seems to turn into Spiders webs. 

However, like you said, I've got to try the Super Glue, and will try it when I have a chance to go up there.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i just bitch about the price... its ~$7 for a little bottle of glue, not even remotely competitive in the market.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Me and my friends have always found gw glue to be better then any other glue out there. I for one look forward to using the new plastic glue.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Does the new super glue still have the brush in it? Or have they gone back to the nozzle? I -hate- the brush-- I'll buy citadel glue occasionally if I really need glue since it's convenient to get at the FLGS, but I generally prefer Krazy Glue for half the price at the drug store. (As a side note, a fun game to play at the drug store is to buy cold medication with codeine in it, superglue, and small measuring cups all in one transaction-- they have to get out their little book of "This person might be cooking meth if they're purchasing the following in one transaction...") I stopped buying Citadel glue when they switched to the brush for superglue, since it's just a pain in the ass to apply sparingly with it, and it's hard to tell how much is on the brush. But I'll probably pick some up again at some point or another if it doesn't have the brush in it and they've gone back to a precision tip/nozzle.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Fallen said:


> i just bitch about the price... its ~$7 for a little bottle of glue, not even remotely competitive in the market.


Need it be in that price range? 

If I'm at my local GW and I realise I'm running low on glue, I'm not going to wait and go to another store just to save $2-4 if I'm totally honost. I'll be buying it right there because of convenience. A couple more dollars or euros for convenience isn't really that big a deal...

So yeah, it's more expensive, but it's right there in front of me at that time.

If I'm sitting at home and making an online order at a third party retailer for my miniatures, I'll get a cheaper alternative. But not at the actual brick and mortar store and that IS the GW marketing strategy in the end.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a poundland man ten tubes for a quid is good enough for me, Yes it doesn't last as long as better glues but it's a fraction of the price and to be fair once somethings glued it's difficult to tell the price of the glue and yes it takes a little more care when using it but the old GW glue with brush only took a tiny drop of water on the brush to turn the bristles into a clogged up ball of crap so I'll keep the extra cash to spend on models thank you.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bottom line people...overpriced! 

If you have been around this hobby any length of time (and visited the modelling tutorials section) then you will know that there are cheaper alternatives to GW's glues. 

I am not saying what they are selling is a poor product...they only re-package and mark-up but look around.

Thick and thin super glue @ £4.10 a pop from GW for *5 grams*. 
Try Zap-A Gap Medium CA+ and CA instead (or Zap green and pink as it is sometimes known). 

I get *14 gram* bottles @ £2.95 from my favourite online provider for £2.95 plus £2.95 postage. This stuff is some of the best superglue I have ever used and comes with a double seal so your glue doesn't start to dry out and congeal like the GW stuff does.

Thick and thin plastic glue @ £4.10 for *20 grams* from GW.
The only glue you should ever need is a thin liquid poly glue. I personally use Humbrol liquid poly which costs me £1.50 per *28 gram* bottle from my local model shop. Team it up with an old paint brush and you should never want for anything else...ever! Try typing 'liquid poly glue' into google and see how many hits for Humbrol you get.

Of course there are stronger versions like Plastic Weld (produced by Plastruct and excellent for a range of different plastics, including ABS). A *57 gram* bottle costs me £2.99 at my model shop.

Now for a positive point for GW from me...which doesn't happen often. 

Liquid Greenstuff. I have used liquid putties in the past like Tamiya putty and Squadron Green putty but it is pretty vile stuff and not that nice to use. I have not yet tried GW's Greenstuff but it has a massive positive of being water soluble and can be applied by brush so sounds like a good product. It actually seems like a fair price too so long as it doesn't suffer from drying out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I got some contacta glue free the other year and it's great, it still hasn't run out either...


----------

